# Royal canin ?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Royal Canin food is a good quality food. However, I am very surprised that their new formula for Golden Retrievers contains corn gluten meal. While corn gluten meal is only a by-product of corn and not corn itself, knowing the sensitive skin issues that Goldens can have I would have thought they would have left it out. Also, the chicken meal as their primary ingredient does not say much for this formula. 

I prefer feeding foods where the number one ingredient is pure meat and not some form of it. I find Canidae, Wellness, Blue Buffalo to be very good brands. 

Blue Buffalo makes donations to cancer research too. And since it is a known fact that over 60% of goldens die from cancer, I like that my money is doing something other than keeping my goldens healthy.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

time4goldens said:


> Blue Buffalo makes donations to cancer research too. And since it is a known fact that over 60% of goldens die from cancer, I like that my money is doing something other than keeping my goldens healthy.


I didn't know Blue Buffalo did that. Now that's something to think about next time I have to make a switch for whatever reason. Does the donation go straight to a research specifically to cancers in Goldens? I donate every year to Michigan State U vet school who has an ongoing Golden Cancer research. I lost all my goldens to non-cancer causes but i know it's certainly the biggest killer :no:


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

check it out on dogfoodanalysis.com :

Home » Dry Dog Foods » 2 Star Dry Dog Food « Previous Product · Next Product » 
* Royal Canin Maxi Golden Retriever 25* 
Reviews Views Date of last review *1* *1416* *Wed January 2, 2008*







Recommended By Average Price Average Rating *No recommendations* *None indicated* *None indicated* ​ 
















Description: Feeding guideline:
A 75lb dog should be fed 4 1/2 - 5 3/4 cups


Calorie Content
This product contains 3777 kilocalories/kilogram or 304 kilocalories per cup ME (metabolizable energy) on an as fed basis (calculated).


Ingredients
Chicken meal, brown rice, oat, rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, powdered cellulose, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), anchovy oil (source of DHA), sodium silico aluminate, dried tomato pumice, soya oil, potassium chloride, psyllium seed husk, salt, fructo-oligosaccharides, calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, borage oil, vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascrobyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium panthotenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], DL-methionine, glucosamine hydrochloride*, choline chloride, L-Carnitine*, Trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Calendula officinalis L.), tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate*, preserved with mixed tocopherols (a source of vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.


Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein Minimum 25.0% 
Crude Fat Minimum 12.0% 
Crude Fiber Maximum 3.8% 
Moisture Maximum 8.0% 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride* Minimum 1100 mg/kg 
Chondroitin Sulfate* Minimum 100 mg/kg 
Omega 6* Minimum 2.97% 
Omega 3* Minimum 0.7% 
Vitamin E Minimum 700 IU/kg 
Vitamin C Minimum 300 IU/kg 
L-Carnitine* Minimum 800 mg/kg 
Green Tea Extract* Minimum 150 mg/kg 
Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile


Nutritional Statement:
Canine Health Nutrition MAXI Golden Retriever 25 Formula for Golden Retrievers over 15 months of age is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for maintenance. 


*Author* 
*Post a Reply* *Editors* 

Registered: October 2005
Posts: 3538 Review Date: *Wed January 2, 2008* Would you recommend the product? *No* | Price you paid?: *Not Indicated* | Rating: *0* 
*Pros:* First ingredient is a named meat product *Cons:* Insufficient meat content, low quality grain, controversial filler 
The first ingredient in the food is a named meat product, in meal form. It is the sole significant meat product in the food, and our confidence that this product contains a decent amount of meat is low. 


The main grains in the food are rice, oats and corn. Rice and oats are decent quality grains, but corn is a low quality product in dog food. It is a difficult to digest grain that is commonly associated with allergy problems. Corn Gluten Meal is the dried residue from corn after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and the separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm. In plain English, that bit of the corn leftover after most of the nutritious bits have been removed. Cellulose is “purified, mechanically disintegrated cellulose prepared by processing alpha cellulose obtained as a pulp from fibrous plant materials”: otherwise known as sawdust. The husks of psyllium seeds are further filler.


Beet pulp is controversial filler which appears to be used in large quantities in this food. It is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food. There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

lalala said:


> I didn't know Blue Buffalo did that. Now that's something to think about next time I have to make a switch for whatever reason. Does the donation go straight to a research specifically to cancers in Goldens? I donate every year to Michigan State U vet school who has an ongoing Golden Cancer research. I lost all my goldens to non-cancer causes but i know it's certainly the biggest killer :no:


Pet Cancer Awareness uses the money in the following ways:

1.
Raise Awareness among pet parents of the growing incidence of canine and feline cancer. Cancer is the number one health problem for pets, and greater awareness is the first step in helping us protect them.

2.
Provide Information to pet parents relative to the steps they can take to help minimize their pet's risk, and what to do if their pet contracts cancer.

3.
Raise Money and provide funding to universities and clinics that are conducting research on the causes, prevention and treatment of dog cancer and cat cancer. All funds raised by PCA will be distributed by The Blue Buffalo Foundation For Cancer Research.

Blue, the Airedale that died from cancer is why the formula was created the way in which it was.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

IF YOU GO TO 'SEARCH' FORUM & TYPE IN ROYAL CANIN 'SHOW THREADS'
YOU WILL FIND ALL THE RELATED THREADS/POSTS
HERE ARE JUST THREE OF THE MOST RECENT
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26802&highlight=royal+canin
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34192&highlight=royal+canin
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38449&highlight=royal+canin


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

T&T said:


> IF YOU GO TO 'SEARCH' FORUM & TYPE IN ROYAL CANIN 'SHOW THREADS'
> YOU WILL FIND ALL THE RELATED THREADS/POSTS
> HERE ARE JUST THREE OF THE MOST RECENT
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26802&highlight=royal+canin
> ...


 OMG,I did't know we can do that! feeling kind of :bowl:


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

i think its cool that they do it by breed, lol it makes me feel special. i got the food when charlie was younger but switched when i learned the food quality wasnt that good. charlie now eats wellness and he doesnt even really like it but he gets enough people food throughout the day that it doesnt matter lol


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for the tips.I have found yesterday a store that sells Canidai(?).Both dogs seem like it.I am glad that i can feed the same food 2,5years old and 9 years old.
The royal canin have a very big chunks ,Honey doesn't chew her food,she inhales like vacuum.I am afraid she will choke.She did puke after first meal everything.So I think I will stick with Canidae,and it's actually cheaper.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> Royal Canin food is a good quality food. However, I am very surprised that their new formula for Golden Retrievers contains corn gluten meal. While corn gluten meal is only a by-product of corn and not corn itself, knowing the sensitive skin issues that Goldens can have I would have thought they would have left it out. Also, the chicken meal as their primary ingredient does not say much for this formula.
> 
> 
> Actually a named meal ( chicken meal, duck meal etc) is a very high quality ingredient. It is the meat with water removed so it is in a concentrated form. When a named meat is the first ingredient and has the moisture removed (water), it actually falls further down the ingredient list. http://www.canidae.com/ingredients/meatvmeal.html A really good book is Food Pets Die For by Ann N Martin.


----------

